# I don't think my hamster is well :(



## nck20 (Nov 11, 2018)

My hamster is 2 and a half years old. He has always been well and active up until the last month. He started losing his balance a fair amount and in the last week has noticeably started losing his fur and his skin is going a bit scaly. His underside is looking quite bare. Has anyone had a similar experience? Is this just old age or is there likely to be something quite wrong with him?Thinking about taking him to the vets this weekend but scared they will suggest putting him down. Thanks in advance


----------



## Animalfan (Oct 1, 2017)

2 and a half is very old for a hamster! I would guess sadly, age has got the better of him. 
I had an old girl once and she went the same way. She was just hair and bones bless her but she would get up to eat every morning and do a few turns on her wheel at night. I did question for a while if I should take her to the vets but then she just passed in her sleep.
If he is unbalanced and can’t live comfortably I think a trip to the vets would be the best option.


----------



## nck20 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah I was thinking thats probably the case  I know hes been quite lucky with his age and he has lived a good life, I just hate the idea of having him euthanised. Its equally hard though seeing them struggle when they get old and fragile. I think I should probably book a vets appt fairly soon, his skin has even seemed to get worse overnight and I don't want him to be suffering. Thank you for your response


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I wouldn’t let her waste away or suffer - if he’s near the end it would be kinder to have him pts imo.


----------

